# Contacting AMHR



## riven (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anybody know when the AMHR office is closed over Christmas? I need to contact them urgently regarding hardshipping! Thanks


----------



## amysue (Dec 29, 2013)

I think they're open tomorrow. Call them 309 263 4044


----------

